# For New Buyers: Wolf SL Fork Supply Issue!



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Saw this over on the Cervelo web site...http://forums.cervelo.com/forums/t/351.aspx
Ask your dealer what you're getting before hand so there are no problems...


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

I believe the disclaimer is:

Specs may change without notice.


----------



## Gretzky (Feb 13, 2007)

In my case, I received the Alpha Q GS-20 with my SLC-SL, and I am very happy 

On a side note, I was notified before placing the order. So no surprise's when it arrived.


----------



## CerveloDude (Jul 14, 2007)

Actually, I specifically requested the Alpha QS-30 with my SLC-Sl frame and love it.


----------

